# [Resuelto] KDE - Desmontar disco USB

## Condex

Hola, quería preguntar un detallito sobre los discos USB en KDE, a ver si es normal que pase eso.

Al montar un disco duro USB va todo normal, la cuestión es que al darle con el botón derecho encima para desmontarlo no aparece esa opción, opción que si aparece en los DVD por ejemplo. Sólo aparece la opción de extracción segura, el problema es que al darle desmonta el disco correctamente y luego me muestra un diálogo de error indicando que el disco se desmontón correctamente pero no se pudo expulsar, lo que es lógico, porque para "expulsarlo" tengo que desenchufarlo  :Smile: .

La pregunta es: ¿no debería desmontar el disco simplemente? Sin intentar "expulsarlo"  :Smile: .

Para aquellos interesados: DBUS y HAL parecen funcionar bien. De hecho funciona todo perfectamente, montaje, funcionamiento del disco y desmontaje. Excepto por ese pequeño detalle...

Saludos,

Condex   :Cool: 

----------

## jmp_

Buenas,

La idea es que "expulsar" en este caso es lo mismo que "desmontar", vamos... que lo que hace es desmontarlo y punto.

El error que te da quizás sea porque no lo trate (en sus scripts) como un disco duro o memoria de almacenamiento removible (mass storage) sino como DVD/CD. No te sabria decir ahora mismo como configurar eso en KDE pero para desmontarlo a mano sin que aparezca el mensaje basta con usar:

```

umount /media/sda1

```

Suponiendo que se haya montado en /media/sda1 (lo puedes mirar en el syslog con dmesg).

----------

## sefirotsama

En este caso explusar se refiere al comando eject.

Si haces eject /dev/hda (cdrom) se te abrira el cd solo. Eso es el expulsar supongo.

Si haces eject /dev/sda (usb o pendrive) dejara de enviar corriente al dispositivo y desaparecera de /dev hasta que lo reconectes.

A mi me da el mismo error pero es uno de esos detallitos que se apuntan a la lista para el dia que tenga tiempo. No he comprovado si requiere tener los suficientes permisos para hacer eject sobre el, sin embargo para el cdrom sí que los hay.

No sé como solucionarlo, sin embargo te dejo ese apunte, ya que sospecho que los tiros van por ahí

----------

## pcmaster

sefirotsama:

Hace mucho tiempo que buscaba cómo hacer que se apagar la luz del lector de tarjetas USB, y ahora lo he conseguido.

Uso XFCE4 y, cuando conecto mi lector de tarjetas con una tarjeta SD, aparece un icono en en escritorio. Con el botón derecho del ratón sobre el icono aparece la opción de montar (o desmontar si está montado). Pero el led azul del lector nunca se apaga.

Acabo de descubrir que si en vez de un umount hago un eject sí se apaga, pero para que funcione hay que ejecutar el eject con la opción -r. Obviemante, hay que hacerlo desde consola, porque en el menú del botón derecho del ratón no aparece la opción. Sólo aparecen ambas (desmontar y expulsar) en el caso de los CD.

Claro que si haces un umount puedes volver a montarlo, si haces un eject debes desenchufar el lector y volver a conectarlo si quieres volverlo a montar, exactamente igual que en Windows.

----------

## Condex

 *jmp_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> umount /media/sda1
> ...

 

Si lo que hago es, aprovechando que tengo el Yakuake instalado, abrirlo y meter un:

```

pumount /media/HDDPortatil

```

Y pista...

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A mi me da el mismo error pero es uno de esos detallitos que se apuntan a la lista para el dia que tenga tiempo. No he comprovado si requiere tener los suficientes permisos para hacer eject sobre el, sin embargo para el cdrom sí que los hay.
> 
> 

 

Como usuario no me deja ejecutar el eject:

```

condex@gentoobox ~ $ eject /media/HDDPortatil

eject: incapaz de abrir `/dev/sdb1'

```

Como root sip, pero no me apaga el USB(como dice pcmaster), se queda encendido igual, luego le doy al icono con el RMB y puedo remontar el HDD  :Smile: 

A saber, lo dejaré así por ahora, como dice sefirotsama, se queda por ahí en la lista "TODO"  :Very Happy: ...

Gracias por responderme tan rápido  :Smile: , saludos,

Condex  :Cool: 

----------

## sefirotsama

De todas maneras si no se aparca esta cuestión mejor... ya que ha salido a la luz aprovechar.

A veces pmount no me deja desmontar una unidad diciendo que quien l aha montado no es mi usuario (como root sí me deja). Eso me pasa (supongo) porqué el automontage lo hace el demonio hal y no yo manualmente.

Tal vez sea el script de kde el que se haya de modificar

----------

## Condex

Vaya, pues eso no me ha pasado nunca. Me tiene pasado algunas veces que no me aparecen en los CD/DVD las opciones de desmontar y expulsar, pero al tirar de consola y pumount va perfectamente.

He visto que aquí:

```
/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/media
```

Están los archivos removable_mounted.desktop y removable_unmounted.desktop que hacen referencia al icono que aparece en el escritorio, o eso entiendo yo.

Dentro de removable_mounted.desktop pone esto: MimeType=media/removable_mounted.

Pues bien, me he ido a: /usr/kde/3.5/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus y he editado el archivo: media_unmount.desktop, y he visto que en la segunda línea pone algo como esto: ServiceTypes=media/cdrom_mounted,media/cdwriter_mounted,.... Me he ido hasta el final de esa línea y he añadido, por probar, lo siguiente: ,media/removable_mounted y oh, sorpresa, al enchufar de nuevo el disco duro portátil, y darle con el botón derecho al icono, me sale una opción de Desmontar que hace precisamente lo que tiene que hacer  :Smile: , desmonta el disco y no da ningún error.

También me he fijado que en el archivo media_safelyremove.desktop, en la línea de ServiceTypes está el media/removable_mounted. Casi podría apostar, a que si lo quito de ahí, ya no me va a aparecer la opción de Extracción segura al darle con el RMB  :Smile: 

Por cierto, todos estos ficheros que menciono pertenecen al paquete: kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.7-r1 Por si alguien sabe si se puede informar a los devs o algo...

Saludos y gracias por esa pista sefirotsama... no se me habría ocurrido ponerme a trastear por los ficheros de KDE  :Wink: 

----------

## sefirotsama

Me ha funcionado lo que tu dices, aunque ahora tengo 2 cosas en el menú del pendrive:

Extraer de manera segura

Desmontar

El segundo lo hace sin problemas y el primero... pues eso, sigue fallando. Esta es una solución a medias ya que desconectarlo mientras el puerto sigue dando/recibiendo corriente no es completamente seguro arrancar el bicho del ordenador, sin embargo es lo que siempre hacemos la mayoría ^_^U

És una solución a medias pero si nadie mueve un dedo me parece que se va a quedar así.

Por favor, ¿alguien me puede confirmar si és o no és seguro arrancar un pendrive mientras sigue estando alimentado? Con eso ya estaría satisfecho

----------

## Condex

Hombre, yo te diría que si que es seguro pero tampoco estoy muy seguro. De hecho no recuerdo que me haya quitado la corriente del disco USB nunca, ni siquiera ejecutando un eject como root. Salvo que sea un bug, yo siempre he desconectado el HDD con corriente(pero desmontando antes) y hasta ahora nunca he tenido problemas. Y el HDD ya tiene casi cinco años...

De hecho en windows tampoco apaga el USB al darle a "extracción segura" o como ponga, que ya no me acuerdo 8oDDD

A ver si alguien sabe algo más... por ahora seguiré tirando así  :Smile: 

Salu2,

Condex  :Cool: 

----------

